# voix passive / verbe pronominal de sens passif / on + verbe à la voix active



## 3bien

Bonjour tout le monde!

Dans les constructions du genre "ça se dit", "ça se voit" "se boît fraîche"... quelle est la fonction grammaticale de "se"? est-ce un synonyme de "on"?

Merci de vos réponses.

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## doorman

Non, "se" fait part du verbe.

Par exemple:
"Ça se dit" -> le verbe est "se dire". Il s'agit d'un verbe réflexif.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonsoir,

Je ne suis pas grammairien mais dans ces cas _Ça se_ se traduit effectivement par_ On le _.


----------



## itka

C'est une forme pronominale *à valeur de passif*.


----------



## Chimel

3bien said:


> Dans les constructions du genre "ça se dit", "ça se voit" "se boît fraîche"... quelle est la fonction grammaticale de "se"? est-ce un synonyme de "on"?


Dans ta question, tu confonds sens et grammaire.

Le *sens* de ce type de tournure passive correspond effectivement à "on" à l'actif, mais d'un point de vue grammatical, "se" ne saurait pas être synonyme de "on", ni de quoi que ce soit d'autre. En grammaire, on parle de la nature ou de la fonction des éléments de la phrase, et non de synonyme.

La *fonction* grammaticale de "se" est la même dans "ce livre se vend bien" que dans "il se lave": complément direct réfléchi, le sujet applique l'action à lui-même. Simplement, alors que dans "il se lave", on peut se représenter concrètement cette action, l'usage a aussi créé des formes pronominales à sens passif (comme dit Itka) dans lesquelles on admet, de manière imagée, qu'un livre puisse par exemple se vendre lui-même.


----------



## 3bien

Bonjour tout le monde!

Voici ma question:
La forme passive "on" est toujours remplaçable et équivalente à la forme "se"? par exemple "En France on mange beaucoup de fromage" = En France se mange beaucoup de fromage" "On dit que la presse écrite va mal" = "Se dit que la presse écrite va mal"

Merci à tous!


----------



## Ostaire

3bien said:


> La forme passive "on" est toujours remplaçable et équivalente à la forme "se"?



Parfois, mais rarement. En tout cas, jamais en mettant "se" sans le précéder du pronom "il". _"En France se mange beaucoup de fromage"_ : cette phrase a l'air traduite littéralement de l'italien ou de l'espagnol.

On peut dire à la rigueur _"En France *il* se mange beaucoup de fromage"_, mais avec la plupart des verbes autres que "manger" la substitution donnerait une phrase bizarre ou carrément impossible.

On peut aussi dire _"il se dit que la presse écrite va mal"_, mais ça n'a pas exactement le même sens que _"on dit que..."_ : la première phrase peut faire état d'une rumeur encore confidentielle, la seconde cite une opinion largement partagée.

Donc, dans tes deux phrases, "on" peut (avec les limites que j'ai dites) être remplacé par "il se", mais ce sont des cas franchement exceptionnels, on ne peut pas généraliser ("Il ne se peut pas généraliser" ; non, ça ne va pas, ça n'a aucun sens !).


----------



## Maître Capello

Puisqu'il s'agit d'une forme passive, c'est l'objet de la phrase active qui devient le sujet de la passive.

_En France, *on mange* beaucoup de fromage_ (COD) ↔ _Beaucoup de fromage _(sujet) _*est mangé* en France = __Beaucoup de fromage *se mange* en France._

L'exemple ci-dessus n'est sans doute pas des meilleurs. Il serait peut-être plus naturel en rajoutant par exemple _chaque année_ → _Beaucoup de fromage se mange chaque année en France._

Voici un meilleur exemple:

_*On joue* ce morceau pendant les mariages ↔ Ce morceau *est joué* pendant les mariages. = __Ce morceau *se joue* pendant les mariages._


----------



## 3bien

Merci à tous!!
C'est beaucoup plus clair maintenant... mais est-ce que je peux dire "le succès s'atribue à plusieurs facteurs" "la question se pose" "la campagne se lance pour rappeler le danger"? ça fait naturel ou bizarre?
Merci encore!


----------



## Aoyama

Maître Capello said:


> _Beaucoup de fromage *se mange* en France._


 est une phrase qui reste bizarre (et qu'on écrirait mieux, soit dit en passant, _Beaucoup de fromages *se mangent *en France , _mais je rejoins Ostaire avec
_"En France *il* se mange beaucoup de fromages"._
D'autres exemples peut-être plus probants :
On dit cela / Cela se dit
On peut manger ça /Ca peut se manger
On ne peut pas le faire / Cela ne peut pas se faire etc.


----------



## Chimel

3bien said:


> mais est-ce que je peux dire "le succès s'atribue à plusieurs facteurs" "la question se pose" "la campagne se lance pour rappeler le danger"? ça fait naturel ou bizarre?


Ça fait très bizarre...

En réponse à ta question initiale, la transformation "on + COD" en une forme passive équivalente avec "se" n'est donc pas toujours possible, loin de là. 

On peut lire ce livre en 2 heures = ce livre se lit en 2 heures
mais ça ne marche pas pour:
On peut attribuer ce succès à plusieurs facteurs

Tu vas sans doute me demander quand c'est possible et quand ça ne l'est pas, mais malheureusement je crains bien que ce soit surtout une question d'usage, sauf si quelqu'un connaît une règle ou en tout cas une tendance dans ce domaine.


----------



## Aoyama

Chimel said:


> mais ça ne marche pas pour:
> On peut attribuer ce succès à plusieurs facteurs


ça pourrait marcher, en tirant un peu les choses (et certains exercices vicieux le font) : Plusieurs facteurs peuvent s'attribuer ce succès /peuvent se voir (s')attribuer ce succès. Mais ça reste "tiré par les cheveux" (pas naturel).


----------



## Ostaire

Chimel said:


> On peut attribuer ce succès à plusieurs facteurs


• Avec construction passive, pas de problème : _"Ce succès peut être attribué à plusieurs facteurs"_

• Avec construction réfléchie : _"Ce succès se peut attribuer à plusieurs facteurs"_ ; on écrivait volontiers ainsi au 18e siècle mais de nos jours ça paraîtrait bancal et affecté.

Maintenant, prenons le même exemple, mais sans introduire le verbe "pouvoir" : _"On attribue ce succès à plusieurs facteurs"_.
Aucun problème avec _"Ce succès est attribué à plusieurs facteurs",_ mais la phrase "_ce succès s'attribue à plusieurs facteurs" _devient plus que bancale, elle ne marche plus du tout.

Retenons que, si dans d'autres langues européennes le cas général est le recours à une forme passive ou à un réfléchi, en français c'est "on".


----------



## Aoyama

Ostaire said:


> _"Ce succès se peut attribuer à plusieurs facteurs"_


_"Ce succès peut s'attribuer à plusieurs facteurs" ..._


----------



## Ostaire

Bonne remarque Aoyama, merci !
Avec cet ordre des mots la phrase passe bien mieux.

J'étais un peu obnubilé par la question qui est qu'en l'absence du verbe "pouvoir", ça ne marche plus (_"Ce succès s'attribue..."_ etc).

Peut-être parce que _"ce succès peut s'attribuer..."_ indique que ce succès détient la faculté intrinsèque d'être attribué (sous-entendu par "on") à plusieurs facteurs, alors que la proposition _"ce succès s'attribue..."_ semblerait indiquer que ce succès choisit de son propre chef d'être reconductible à plusieurs facteurs, ce qui serait absurde ?

Il y a généralement une logique dans le choix spontané qui est fait des constructions grammaticales.


----------



## sivinka

Bonjour,
je voudrais comprendre la difference entre "se" et "on" (j'ai cherché dans le Forum mais je n'ai rien trouvé à ce propos). En particulier, je me réfère à des phrases comme ça: "En français ça se dit livre/En français on dit livre". Ces phrases sont correctes? Et elles ont le même sens?

Merci.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Vaste question !

Pour répondre simplement, disons que le sens est un peu différent.
_On dit_ signifie que l'on dit une chose et non une autre, il y a souvent une nuance d'opposition.
_Se dit_ signifie qu'une chose est dite d'une certaine façon.

Ce sera plus clair avec des exemples :
_En espagnol, on dit Bonnes nuits, pas bonne nuit
En espagnol, bonne nuit se dit buenas noches 
En italien, de rien se dit prego
En italien, pour dire de rien, on dit prego, pas niente. _

Est-ce plus clair ?


----------



## sivinka

Merci Lacuzon, je commence à comprendre. Tu pourrais me faire autres exemples, avec des verbes differents de dire? 
Je te propose ça: "Comment ça s'écrit?/Comment on l'écrit?"


----------



## Lacuzon

Je vois, la question est plus générale ; en fait, c'est un problème entre on et ça se ! Ce n'est pas facile à expliquer car les deux formulations sont souvent possibles et ont le même sens :

_La mayonnaise (, ça) ne se fait pas comme ça = on ne fait pas la mayonnaise comme ça.
Ça ne s'est jamais vu = On n'a jamais vu ça
Comment s'écrit xxx ? = comment écrit-on xxx ?_
J'ai beau chercher, je ne vois pas de différence entre les deux formulations !

PS : Plus je réfléchis et moins je vois la nuance d'opposition que j'ai signalée dans ma première réponse ! Désolé .


----------



## rosi63

J'ai trouvé, dans un texte sur le café, cette frase: "Pour un café, en Italie comme en France, s'entend _espresso_, si l'on veut un café court et serré, se dit _restreto_". Je voudrais savoir si les deux "se" que j'ai évidenciés sont corrects ou s'il serait mieux de dire "on entend" et "on dit". Moi aussi, j'ai quelques problèmes, parfois, à choisir entre SE et On.
Merci!


----------



## Maître Capello

Le pronom réfléchi s'utilise pour créer un sens passif : ce n'est en effet pas le café qui parle ; c'est ce que les gens disent.

_Le mot X se dit Y = *On* dit Y le mot X / On dit le mot X (de la façon) Y_

Dans votre phrase, il manque en fait à chaque fois le sujet. Quoi qu'il en soit, le verbe _entendre_ ne convient pas.

_Pour un café, en Italie comme en France, *on dit* _espresso_. Si l'on veut un café court et serré, *on dit* _ristretto_._


----------



## posterman

Bonjour à tous. Depuis longtemps je cherche une réponse à ce sujet. Pour obtenir une phrase à la voix passive est-ce qu'on peut utiliser les verbes pronominaux sans avoir aucun règle? par ex:

Ce biogaz est utilisé ensuite par la famille pour la cuisine.

Ce biogaz s'utilise ensuite par la famille pour la cuisine.

Tous les deux sont correctes, ok mais ce que je ne comprends pas est qu'au lieu d'utiliser la vraie voix passive, en ajoutant un ''s'' à la tête de *TOUS *les verbes, on peut obtenir une phrase passive? Est-ce qu'il y a quelques verbes qu'on ne peut pas utiliser comme ça?


----------



## plantin

posterman said:


> Ce biogaz s'utilise ensuite par la famille pour la cuisine


Hum, je m'interroge sur la validité de cette phrase, à cause de la présence du complément d'agent; il existe bien des verbes pronominaux de sens passif, mais ils n'acceptent en général pas de complément d'agent (c'est le décausatif)
Ex:
_Le café se sert avec ou sans sucre (par le barman )
Le stade s'est vidé rapidement (par les spectateurs )
La règle du pronominal à sens passif s'explique difficilement (par Plantin )_

Non, tous les verbes ne se prêtent pas à cette transformation; il faut déjà qu'ils soient transitifs et même avec cette condition, je ne pense pas que tous les transitifs soient concernés.


----------



## posterman

Au lieu de dire _Le stade s'est vidé rapidement, _est-ce qu'on peut dire _Le stade a été vidé rapidement _ça sonne pas correcte.


----------



## janpol

Je partage les points de vue de Plantin :>>
forme active : le promoteur a vendu ces appartements en une semaine.
forme passive : Ces appartements ont été vendus par le promoteur en une semaine.
forme pronominale de sens passif : Ces appartements se sont vendus en une semaine. (pas de complément d'agent)
Notons que le complément d'agent n'est pas toujours très utile : il peut conduire à une sorte de pléonasme :
Le chirurgien l'a opéré ---> il a été opéré par le chirurgien.
En général, on ne confie pas cette tâche à un boucher ou à un plombier...


----------



## jamesh625

Bonjour.

Voici un extrait :

"C'est que ce point ne *se prononce* que sur les parties frappées en plein par le jour [...]."

Est-il possible de remplacer "se prononce" par "est prononcé" et toujours garder le sens ?

Des liens vers d'autres fils concernant la forme pronominale et la forme passive seraient aussi bienvenus !

Merci


----------



## OLN

Il y a plusieurs fils ici sur les verbes pronominaux au sens passif (je n'ai pas le temps de faire le tri).
Banque de dépannage linguistique - Verbe pronominal de sens passif

Je ne suis toutefois pas certaine de bien comprendre la phrase : quel type de point se prononcerait / serait prononcé ?

Ajout : Je viens de trouver la phrase complète: PRONONCER : Définition de PRONONCER, transitif, onglet n°3.
La réponse à la question est dans le texte (j'ai mis de la couleur). 


> *A. −* _BEAUX-ARTS,_ _vx_. Dessiner avec fermeté, rendre sensible (un détail); rendre avec beaucoup de force, de netteté (certaines parties d'un tableau, d'une sculpture). [...]
> − _Empl. pronom. à sens passif_. _C'est que ce point *lumineux* ne se prononce que sur les parties frappées en plein par le jour, qui ne fuient point sous le jour_ (Delacroix,_ Journal_, 1857, p.13).


----------



## Gaolixin

bonjour les ami(e)s

dans les phrases suivantes :

1. L’Agrément est* limité à la pratique des cautions.*
2. La Vitesse est limité* à* xx km/h

question1: SVP,  pourrait-on remplacer "limité" par "se limiter", donc ; la vitesse se limite à xx km/h? Si ça marche, pourrait-on consider que "limité" et "se limiter, ils sont presque équivalants mutuellemnt l'un à l'autre, dans ce type d'expression?

[…]

merci votre aide par avance.


----------



## Bezoard

_La vitesse est limitée à xx km/h.
La vitesse se limite à xx km/h _


----------



## Loanne

Alors, "Je me suis dépêché" et "J'ai été dépêché" sont les mêmes ?


----------



## Bezoard

Non, pas du tout.
Je me suis dépêché = j'ai fait vite
J'ai été dépêché = j'ai été envoyé


----------



## Loanne

D'accord ! Merci


----------

